# Looking for any advice on restoring a 2000CS in the UK



## Pillarless60s (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi All, 

Great forum and have read a few threads relating to the 2000CS, however cannot find anything in the UK. My car is in original condition and has suffered being off the road since 1985. First thing I want to do is get it mobile. I have managed to gently bring engine back to life but the hydraulic clutch is knackered. 

Does anyone know if there is a master/slave cylinder I could use from another model that would work or perhaps is the same? Also if anyone knows of someone in the UK who knows about the 2000C / CS would be much appreciated. Willing to trade good red wine for advice


----------



## kiva667 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cross reference parts with realoem.com - you may have some luck using NK clutch components.


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you given Jaymic or Munich Legends a call..thay may be able to point you in the correct direction. I was stationed at Middle Wallop, Stockbridge, Hants for 2.5 years assigned to the Army Air Corps Centre as a A2 QHI. :thumbup:

Earl
74 02Lux
02 M roadster
72 volvo 1800ES


----------

